# Is this thing working?



## Maggies mama (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello,
Need help. Last Feb we lost our dear sweet little Maggie at 6 months due to spay surgery complications. It has been very difficult trying to get thru this. I had many people suggest we get another puppy to help. I was really hesitant at first cuz i felt like i was betraying Maggie. But then I decided I needed to and was ready. I started a little over a month ago looking for another minipoo female puppye any color but apricot, Maggies color. I havent been able to find any in WI. I found one in Chicago area and I emailed..no phone # was given in the ad...no reply ..I emailed again..no reply..they were asking $350. I emailed the family I bought Maggie from. I know they were not planning on breeding again...only did it a couple times...but I never heard back from them. I just asked if they might know of someone breeding. I emailed a breeder in Minnesota whos website stated they read and answered emails on a daily basis and usually more than once a day.... its been 5 days and no reply. I've found standerds and toys but very few Minis anf none in WI. Wait ..i did email one jn Milwaukee area & they didnt reply either! What is going on? Why dont peoplereply? Even if they dont want to sell for the price I want to pay it would only be nice to reply... Anyone out there know of any pups in WI?
Thx for letting me vent... I feel like a woman that cant have a baby and wants one really bad ...getting frustrated..:banghead::dazed:


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I've found that a lot of breeders don't answer emails. If there's a phone number, I would call. Check surrounding states or any area you're wiling to travel to. I'm sorry you're having a difficult time and feeling ignored. Best of luck in your search, I'm certain there's a perfect poodle out there for you.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Have you tried the Poodle Club Of America in your state? They are a good source of both breeders and Poodle rescues. I just Googled 'Poodle Club Of America Wisconsin' and found a lot of them listed with phone numbers! GO FOR IT & GOOD LUCK in your search!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Molly is right. Here's the link for the greater milwaukee poodle club:
Greater Milwaukee Poodle Club

Here the breeder referral number for wisconsin. Since this is publicly published, I think it is fine to post it here:
Breeder Referral: Roberta M. (Pepsi) Gilson
[email protected]
(920) 893-0399


----------



## Maggies mama (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you all so much I will try those!
:wavey:


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

We got our mini from Allure Poodles in Minneapolis. She has been good about getting back to us.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Maggies mama*: I remember you telling us about your very sad loss. It has to be so difficult still, and so haunting. I'm glad to hear you're feeling ready for another miniature poodle now. Here are some contacts in WI you might reach out to to find out about available minis. Consider looking at Poodle Rescue too. There are some real gems to be found there. Best of luck, please let us hear how your search is going.:clover:

Greater Milwaulkee Poodle Club-- MINIATURE POODLE BREEDERS
Susan Darsch, Lake Mills, WI (920)-648-4010
Dorrit Diehl, Sheboygan, WI (920)-565-2231
Jo Ann Hubacek, Menomonee Falls, WI (262)-251-6768
Dee Schaal, Burlington, WI (262)-514-2573
http://www.paeanpoodles.com

Also, if you can get to a show, you might make some good contacts there. Don't know if this is anywhere near you, but just in case.
Greater Milwaukee Poodle Club 2nd Annual June Specialty Show
FRIDAY EVENING, JUNE 28, 2013
WASHINGTON COUNTY FAIR PARK
3000 Pleasant Valley road, West Bend, Wisconsin.


----------



## Mayalita07 (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi 
I saw that you got your poodle from Allure Poodles. 
We live in Philly and I have been in touch with Them regarding a one year old they have (not good for show).
Can you vouch for this breeder? 
thanks


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

This post is 7 years old, I don’t think you’ll get an answer. I see this is your first post, you should introduce yourself in the proper section.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Mayalita07 - Poodle Forum has recently changed platform, and the old requirement to post an introductory new member post has been dropped, which is causing a lot of muddle. An into post in the New Members section is still a very good idea - it saves your question getting lost in the depths of an old thread like this. If you then click on the Poodle Talk forum you will find a subsection for Poodle Breeding, and if you ask there for information about Allure Poodles, including the kennel name in your thread title, you stand a better chance of getting up to date info about this breeder. Good luck in your poodle search!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Mayalita07 said:


> Hi
> I saw that you got your poodle from Allure Poodles.
> We live in Philly and I have been in touch with Them regarding a one year old they have (not good for show).
> Can you vouch for this breeder?
> thanks


You could try messaging the user directly. Even if they don't still post here, they might get an email notification and reply to you.

Good luck!


----------



## Vitalvc (Jun 3, 2020)

Mayalita07 said:


> Hi
> I saw that you got your poodle from Allure Poodles.
> We live in Philly and I have been in touch with Them regarding a one year old they have (not good for show).
> Can you vouch for this breeder?
> thanks


Hi, Wondering if you ended up getting your poodle from Allure Poodles. I'm considering to get a puppy girl from them right now. How was your experience with this breeder?
Thank you!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Vitalvc You might want to introduce yourself in Member introductions form, this thread is still old. Even the most recent poster didn't get an answer direct on the forum


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome! 

Please do drop over to Member Introductions and post your questions about this breeder there. We'll get you sorted there .
Tagging on to dormant posts trying to reach specific members doesn't usually get a response from those individuals since it has often been years since they've posted.


----------



## Meganf1027 (Oct 22, 2018)

Vitalvc said:


> Hi, Wondering if you ended up getting your poodle from Allure Poodles. I'm considering to get a puppy girl from them right now. How was your experience with this breeder?
> Thank you!


I have a mini from Allure Poodles! I could not recommend them more! Very thorough genetic testing, a wonderful personality and temperament; I am very happy with my experience!


----------

